# SCHIP rebuttal



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

I was told by a reputable B&M owner that new tax should not apply to stock that is already in the possession of the store. I've also read here that this is true. Some places will try to use it as an excuse to raise their prices on their current stock while others will only do it on stock they get in after April 1st.

Tonight I stopped at the local B&M (which is five minutes away so I'll probably want to go back there), bought a few cigars like always and was hit with + .35 per cigar. I casually mentioned that maybe this new tax wasn't necessary on stock they had before April 1st. That was met with "just read the sign" and "don't you know we have to charge 'floor tax?'" I said there was no such thing as floor tax and walked away.

I kind of expected it from this place. I wish the first store was closer to me but it is about 40 minutes away. He sells a lot of cigars so his current stock is probably close to depleted by now.

Anyway, was I correct in refuting the "floor tax" rant? :rant:


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

My local is doing the same thing...The owner is never there and the girls behind the counter don't have a say in the prices(although they have given me a nice discount a time or two).....Of course if the owner doesn't get the humidifier fixed he's gonna loose all his current stock....


----------



## guy g (Apr 17, 2007)

My BM said in his weekly email that some new stock coming in has the new tax on it , but that he expexts more as he gets new stock in. I also get the impression he isnt clear yet on which, if any gars will not get hit with the tax.


----------



## OracleSmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

Take this into their store and then call them liars:

http://www.ttb.gov/forms/f500028t09.pdf

http://www.ttb.gov/main_pages/schip-summary.shtml

http://www.ttb.gov/forms/p500028t09.pdf

These documents clearly show there is NO floor tax collected on large cigars. One is the actual tax form, One is a link to the website directly that shows there is NO floor tax being collected on large cigars, and one is the instructions for filling out the tax form and how to count inventory.


----------



## sboyajian (Jun 27, 2008)

I think the first one is all you need.. great find.


----------



## OracleSmoke (Feb 28, 2009)

thanks... really p|sses me off when these retailers try and burn their customers with this issue.:spank:


----------



## KickU2Sleep (Feb 20, 2009)

OracleSmoke said:


> Take this into their store and then call them liars:
> 
> http://www.ttb.gov/forms/f500028t09.pdf
> 
> ...


Great information to have...Thanks.


----------



## slyder (Mar 17, 2009)

why do people have to be crooked? cant we all be fair and honest? I know they have a business to run but isnt part of that business taking care of your customers so they will return again and again to purchase your product? Just gets old.


----------

